# lost all my tanks



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

I figured I would post here because none of my friends understand this part of my life and what happened. Well first off im thankful my wife and daughter are safe and our 2 dogs and cats. Our house got struck by lightning thursday night and was destroyed. Im a 911 dispatcher and had to see my own address pop up on my computer and that it was a "working fire" or actually on fire. When I got there everybody was out of the house and safe. I thought of my other babies... my fish, my tanks, all the work I had done on them. Of course the reality of watching the house go down was keeping alot of those thoughts surpressed for the most of the night, but my fish were just like any other pet to me and I knew they were gone, all my tanks. The 125 survived sorta, as in, still on the stand, empty, with dead fish everywhere but its a total loss too. I couldnt find anything from the other tanks except some broke glass and a dead fish under a piece of wood. My hearts just broke. I raised those fish, I planted those tanks, spent hours every week in front of them and shoulder deep in them. I know insurance is gonna rebuild the house and buy me new tanks, but in a way, my house fell and the fishes did too. Somebody told me yesterday "they were just fish" well I talked to those damn fish everyday and fed them and took care of them when they were sick just like you do your dog. I guess I just needed to get it out in a place where my feelings would maybe be understood.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i understand how you feel marc..maybe just fish but they were a part of your family..not really any different than a dog or cat.you raise them and nurture them.put a great deal of work in taking proper care of them...
when everything gets rebuilt and you are ready to start restocking tanks contact me..i'll try to help where i can.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Gosh, I am so sorry.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

sorry to hear your sad news m8


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

So sorry to hear that. I hope getting your life back together goes smooth.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Man that sucks. Good thing your family is ok though. I know what you mean about people not understanding.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, man, that sucks. I don't think I could even cope with the loss of my house.


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. We are all ok. Insurance has us in a nice hotel for now. Guess I just get to start all over when we get the house rebuilt.


----------

